# It's  just hit me !!



## cinderella (Jul 8, 2011)

> > *It's  just hit me !!
> > *
> > My  dog sleeps about 20 hours a day.
> > He  has his food prepared for him.
> > ...


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 8, 2011)

You are 100% right look at him


----------



## jak757 (Jul 8, 2011)

So true, so true.....good one!


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 8, 2011)

I think your on to something


----------



## alelover (Jul 8, 2011)

I must agree.


----------



## meateater (Jul 10, 2011)

That sound about right.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2011)

I agree & I probably voted for him!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 10, 2011)

.... and I usually catch him in bed with a young blond! LOL


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> .... and I usually catch him in bed with a young blond! LOL




This is so true. It's hard to believe these folks are running our Country.


----------



## miamirick (Jul 10, 2011)

they do have the life!


----------



## michael ark (Jul 14, 2011)

Here he is being good.

Here he is playing Clifford the prison addition.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 15, 2011)

I guess I gotta agree!

Shhhhhhh:


----------



## hardslicer (Jul 15, 2011)

my next life I hope to come back as a spoiled dog...with an owner who loves to smoke meat and have me taste it for him!


----------

